# Male Cockerpoos Adams Apple, or Lump??



## Truxton (May 26, 2011)

Hi, our male 4 month old F1 cocker, *Truxton* has got a large lump in his throat which only started appearing about 2 weeks ago. 
I presume that it's an adams apple but it seems bigger than my own!

Is this normal, do male cockerpoos even have adams apples... 
*or should I be concerned?*


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, I've just had a prod around on Dylan and can't feel any obvious lump.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Truxon said:


> Hi, our male 4 month old F1 cocker, *Truxton* has got a large lump in his throat which only started appearing about 2 weeks ago.
> I presume that it's an adams apple but it seems bigger than my own!
> 
> Is this normal, do male cockerpoos even have adams apples...
> *or should I be concerned?*


Hi, I've just had a prod around on Dylan and can't feel any obvious lump or adams apple. You could get him checked out - I'm always making an idiot of myself at the vet. Recently I took him in because I thought he might have an inguinal hernia - turned out to be the gland swelling due to excitement


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hmm dont know, just had a feel at my girls, id say theirs are probably smaller than a wallnut. 

is it hard or soft, does he seem uncomfertable when you touch it. does it stand out when he is staning normaly or only if you pull his hed back a little, maby keep an eye on it, for a couple of day if it gets bigger take him to the vets. can you desribe how big it is or would it show up in a photo(if it does show up in a photo a trip to the vets might be a good idea)


is is red, is he scratching at it, is it in the center of his neck or to the side ?


----------



## Truxton (May 26, 2011)

thanks fo the input.
Went to the vet and they believe he's got an abscess possibly from eating something sharp and it getting infected. 

Now on antibiotics so we'll see how we go.

Cheers all.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad you took him. Always best to be on the safe side. Hope he's better soon .


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hope he gets better soon. poor guy


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Love the name Truxton! I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Truxton (May 26, 2011)

So a bit more info.
Truxton (we love the name too!) had a Microscopy which led to the conclusion of an abscess rather then something even worse. Can't say he enjoyed it much but he's still himself even though he's now on a seven day course of anti-biotics with a follow up on Tuesday.

I guess it's part of the perils of living in deepest darkest and dirtiest (parks) East London.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh poor guy, glad he is himself tho, and good that it isn't something worse. Hope he is on the mend.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Truxon said:


> I guess it's part of the perils of living in deepest darkest and dirtiest (parks) East London.


So you're very close to me. We walk in Wanstead park most weekends. Where do you go?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Truxon said:


> So a bit more info.
> Truxton (we love the name too!) had a Microscopy which led to the conclusion of an abscess rather then something even worse. Can't say he enjoyed it much but he's still himself even though he's now on a seven day course of anti-biotics with a follow up on Tuesday.
> 
> I guess it's part of the perils of living in deepest darkest and dirtiest (parks) East London.




an absess can acour any where regardless of where you live or walk. but it is usualy easily treatable. let us know how he gets on. 


anyway, come on lets see some phots of your boy, where did you get his name.


----------

